

“Net Neutrality” gives me a headache - daigoba66
http://hal2020.com/2014/02/19/net-neutrality-gives-me-a-headache/

======
wvenable
This entire article is based on a flawed premise:

> Net Neutrality turns the question of do senders or receivers pay
> telecommunications providers for the traffic on the Internet into a simple
> answer, the receivers pay the telecom companies.

Actually customers (whether it's you, me, or Netflix) pay for both sending and
receiving. A service provider is just sending more and a local Telecom
customer is just receiving more.

The issue is of Net Neutrality isn't whether the sender or receivers pays.
Netflix plays for it's bandwidth and you pay for yours. It's whether Telecoms
can degrade or add a surcharge _on top_ of what is already paid only for
certain companies or applications.

> But video is growing and the networks underlying the Internet need major
> upgrades to keep up.

The Telecom providers don't want to pay for upgrades so you use their cheap
dumb pipe to get content from their competitors. They want video on the
Internet to be terrible so they can sell you expensive cable packages or they
want to tax it so either way they make more money.

